# Wie stabil ist Derby?



## richardkrieger (11. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

versuche gerade was mit Derby zu machen, habe schon mit letzter und vorletzter Version probiert:
1. Feld wird nicht gefunden wenn Feldbezeichnung klein erfasst wurde, also "BEZEICHNUNG" ist OK, "bezeichnung" wird nicht gefunden
2. Das letzte Feld wird nicht gefunden, egal wie es geschrieben wird
3. Bei der letzter Version kann dbEdit nicht sauber Disconnecten
4. egal ob man dbEdit Disconnectet hat oder nicht - die Datenbank bleibt offensichtlich nach einem Zugriff mit dbEdit gesperrt. Es hilft nur die IDE(Eclipse) neu zu starten.

hat überhaupt jemand was mit Derby gemacht? Wenn ja und wenn es OK war, sagt mir bitte, welche Version.

Mittlerweile überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich es nicht mit HSQLDB probieren soll.

Gruss Richard


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2006)

Shon gelesen? http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-EclipseDbWebapps/article.html


----------



## richardkrieger (12. Okt 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Link!!!

Die Doku ist sehr gut!


----------

